# Mitsi's in Mourning



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

Just had a call from my mate who housed Mitsi's dad, he has just passed away at the ripe old age of 18 years, he had lived life to the full having had 37 female friends, maybe one seeing to too many, he will be sadly missed still used to keep Mitsi in her place.

By Bob

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

18 years,that was a great age,hope Mitsi is ok and not too sad at the loss of her dad.
Run Free Mitsis Dad 




Chris


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog*

Awwww. bless him.

I hope my next dog marches on to 18. What a tremendous age.

Russell


----------

